# Thinking about getting a 9mm sig



## Kailis (Dec 18, 2010)

I am still relativley new to handguns, i own a glock 22 gen 4 which so far has worked out great for me. That being said i want a 9mm for a little variety. I would also like something other then a glock for once again a little variety. i don't really know the difference between the different models though, the p229 is just a compact p226 right? so then whats a p220? and so forth. This wouldn't be a carry gun so size isn't much of an issue. One thing i did notice, the p226 doesn't have a safety does it? anyway i would welcome any suggestions as to which models are better then others.

Thanks


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

If you don't plan to conceal it on a regular basis, the 226 is what I would get. There are several of them available (new and used) so you should have no trouble finding one. If you have the $$, look at the X5 models.


----------



## coops2k (Aug 11, 2010)

I have a Glock 19 and a Sig P250 2Sum.

If you really like the feel of your Glock trigger, stay away from a DAK or DOA trigger, be sure to get a DA/SA trigger. The DOA & DAK are more like a revolver and unless you have shot them before will take some getting use to.

My next gun will be a P229 E2, I have small hands and that gun just fits right.


----------



## SHOOT (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm happy with my 9mm P226 TACOPS. :smt023


----------



## SigP229R (Jun 1, 2007)

_There are several models of Sig 9mm there is the P6 AKA P225 and the P229 can be had in 9mm also I think the P220 is also available in 9 and maybe a few more. Also most Sigs do NOT have external safties they have what is called De-Cockers which I prefer over the manuel safety. I have a 229 in .40 w/.357 Sig barel and also a P6 in 9mm. I like both and rotate between which ones I use for CC and they also double as HD's and range guns. I might also add they are both dead accurate and very reliable.If you will go to SIG SAUER and check their product line each weapon will have an explanation of what calibers they are available in._


----------



## vulrath (Jun 10, 2010)

I'll vouch for most any of the classic P-series guns, as well as the SigPro. Beautiful guns, and of the three Sigs that I've shot (my P226 that I've had and have been shooting weekly for the past 6 months, the P229 that they had at the range, and the P250 they had at the range), the only one to give me any kind of hiccups was the P250 (one round didn't fire until the 4th time I pulled the trigger - I think it was a combination of the reloads I was using and light primer strikes that I'm going to blame on the fact that it probably gets a ton of use every day as a range rental).

My advice to you: Go to a range that has Sigs for rental, check a few out, and give them a try.

As for the safety thing, externally, there is no safety on most of the handguns that Sig makes. Instead, there is a decocking lever that moves the hammer safely from single action ("cocked") to double action, and an internal safety mechanism that disables the hammer from going far enough to hit the firing pin (at least, that is one part to the equation as far as I can tell). In short, the gun shouldn't go "bang" unless you pull the trigger.


----------



## Andy N (Dec 15, 2010)

I just recently purchased a Sig P229 E2 in 9mm, my first handgun. So far I've only put 100 rounds through it but I love it.


----------



## Kailis (Dec 18, 2010)

I was at my local gun store today asking about the 226s and see which one felt right and i've more or less settled on a 226 e2, thanks for all the replies.


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

The P229s can be 9mm, .40S&W or .357SIG flavors and is smaller then the P226s.
The 226s can be in the same calibers and it is longer/taller.
The P220s are .45acp and are the same size as the 226s.

I own one of each and the grip has the same feel on all. 
The 239 would be a single stack and is smaller still. 
All of the 239, 229, 226, 220s are alloy framed. I think the 2022s are polymer grips.

Lateck,


----------

